# Light plastisol on dark shirt



## poker (May 27, 2009)

If I designed a something in light blue and had it printed using hot peel plastisol. If I put it on a dark blue 100% cotton tee...will it looked faded in a distressed kinda way?

I was told that light designs on dark shirts bleed unless it's cold peel of double printed. Can this be used artistically? Just looking for that faded look.

Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have pressed many hot peels on dark blue, red and black with no bleeding. Air Waves has a burnout transfer that I believe does exactly what you want. Some transfer makers ask you to specify whether the transfers are for light or dark shirts leading me to believe you could order transfers for a light shirt and possibly get some intentional bleed through on dark shirts. KE Motographics comes to mind, but I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never had bleeding issues but what I've heard is bleeding occurs more frequently on polyester fabrics.


----------

